# Spice!!



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

In my effort to make my remaining cigars last, i have returned to the pipe. I now smoke a pipe on my dog walks. All my tobac is aged, either in the tin or jar. 

This mornings blend is Margate by Esoterica. Penzance being the favorite of most is sometimes just to hard to find and harder to age! This is a ribbon/shag cut that packed well. A char, a tamp and a light and I am off to walk the dog. I am smoking a big bowled French pipe found in a thrift store. No ghosts, since I half fast did the resto and ream my self.

The first part of the bowl was smokey and spicy , more so through the nose. Seems to be a medium strength tobac with nothing but tobac flavors. I am guessing this stuff may be a room clearing type of tobac, but hard to say, I do know my dog seemed to want to stay away. This is unusual since she has been with me on more than a thousand walks where I smoke some good and not so good cigars and has never really shied away.

I did notice some dryness to the smoke mostly at the back of the mouth. Funny, too, since the front of my mouth gets a buttery smooth smoke taste with a very light leather taste once in awhile. At about the halfway point of the bowl and the walk, I am getting some sort of incense type flavor. Not the strong smell that hits you when walking into a head shop or hippy buddy's place, more like walking past it. Nothing in the blend overpowers the woody Latakia smoke flavor. Some sweetness, but not a lot and it is just a background taste on the draw and does not linger as an after taste.

With a lot of Latakia blends, I get the most enjoyment out of the first half of the smoke, then it seems like the last half is like a sort of weening so there is no withdrawal at the end. Not so with the Margate, the flavors of incense, leather and spice seem to peek through a little more. This is making me want and even bigger bowl to smoke, next time. I did have a couple of relights, but the overall smoking experience lasted for about six, maybe seven miles of urban walking on this early morning. 

No casing and I am assuming top notch tobac since it is from Esoterica, this may be the sleeper tobac that I hear little about. I actually bought two tins of this blend simply because I was living in a city named Margate at the time. Happy I did!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow sounds like a winner and long lasting takes a couple of hours at least to walk 6-7 miles.
Must try list just got updated Thanks!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great review. Margate is one of my favorite tobaccos. Right now, I think it may even be higher on the list than Penzance. For something a little different, try Pembroke. It is the exact same tobaccos with cognac.


----------

